# Installing stone veneer over existing board and batten siding



## nsikes (Dec 7, 2009)

*Different climates require different responses*

Gentlemen,

In the climates where you generally work different applications of materials and systems may be more appropriate than other climates. I am from Seattle, where it rains constantly, the temperature rarely drops below the minimum temp to keep mold alive and the humidity is always high enough to provide a constant breeding ground for microbes. I realize that my recommendations may be overkill for various areas and clients. Lots of clients have higher risk tolerances and wrap insurance policies that allow them to take greater risk. I am just offering solutions that will ensure a long lasting building and keep the client risk free for the life of the project. Many contractors install these systems to code minimum and the project may perform. Especially if there are no horizontal surfaces that can catch water and hold it against the siding. But these systems are not best practices and will not improve energy performance or durability of the structure. I am for doing a better job, not just making it look better.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for your input mr.sikes,we need more envelope specialist here

some of us belive in fancy flashings and such


----------

